# Do I need a lens adapter?



## pbsam (Feb 12, 2013)

Novice here!  
I have a t3.  I have acquired a used lens, it says Panagor for Canon auto tele f=200m 1:3:5.  It doesn't fit on my t3.  Do I need an adapter or is this just an older lens that is not going to work on the t3?
Also, the Panagor lens came with an end cap on it that says Tamron Adaptall 2 for Canon.  Which makes me think there used to be an adapter on here.  
If I need an adapter, can anyone tell me the one to get?
Thanks!


----------



## Justman1020 (Feb 12, 2013)

It's more then likely an FD mount so technically...yes. You can get an adapter. Google FD-Ef adapter. They are out there. However...

Canon EOS lens Adapters - Manual focus lenses on Canon EOS bodies

Just a little warning for you, read that link.


----------

